# Gold Spilo?



## pakman777

Fortunately, I was able to find a sera in Illinois and I tell you it was a b* to find one. Well anyways, this one guy sold me this guy for $25. He said it was a gold piranha and Im assuming its a gold spilo. Let me know what you guys think, you guys are the experts, thanks!!!

Here is a video, not the greatest quality, let me know if you need more pics or vids.





By the way, hes about 2 -2.5 inches long. Still a baby, but super aggressive!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Not the best video quality and I had to turn my head sideways, but it appears to be a small maculatus.


----------



## notaverage

I agree with Joe


----------



## memen

S.maculatus


----------



## Lifer374

Good deal. 
Especially if they're hard to come by in your area.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

looks like a small mac. It is incorrectly called gold spilo though it is not a true spilo


----------



## pakman777

What is the difference between a mac and a spilo? How can you guys tell the difference?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

they are technically different kinds of piranha. but people always sell S.maculatus as S.spilopleura (aka Gold Spilo) and Gold piranha.


----------



## RedSoxfan

I have a 5-6" Gold Piranha,just wait till he gets bigger you will love his colorings!!


----------



## marco

looks like a small maculatus to me aswell. but the video quality really isnt that great.


----------



## Pirambeba

Def mac. I just got one of these, mine's a little smaller though..


----------



## FEEFA

Def a mac. IMO one of the coolest p's to own


----------



## Da' Manster!

As has been said before, Gold Spilo = Gold Mac....same difference...well, the techincal name is Serrasalmus Spilopluera, hence the term Gold Spilo!...Of all the piranha's that I've owned, I can honestly say the the Gold Spilo had the best personality in terms of aggression, finger chasing, etc...He would literally snap the food away from your hands before you dropped in the water!...Good specimen you got there!...







...He rocks like a MEN AT WORK concert!!!...


----------

